# ملف اكسيل لحساب (Super Elevation )



## أبو ماجد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

رابط النحميل :
http://4share.ws/file/ae6ep0eqr/STR01-SE.xlsx.html
الرجاء الدعاء


----------



## علي سليم متولي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

اين الملف الموجود في الرابط


----------



## أبو ماجد (2 أكتوبر 2010)

الرجاء تعديل الرابط
http://file8.9q9q.net/Download/94855671/STR01-SE.xlsx.html


----------



## قاسم عبادى (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ali_moustafa1987 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يوفقك والمسلمين


----------



## خالد قريسو (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*
ولو ممكن شوية شرح للرموز الممثلة للاعمدة والسرعة التصميمية المستخدمة ومقدار السوبر (e%)​


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## حسام يونس (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## talan77 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## روني اوسو (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الرجاء قليل من الشرح للاعمدة


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور على الملف


----------



## odwan (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
تقبل مروري


----------



## أبو ماجد (4 أكتوبر 2010)

الشكر الخاص والتحية للمهندس أيمن عدوان ولمروركم على الملف
والشكر موصول للجميع


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (13 فبراير 2011)

الله يكرمك


----------



## thaher (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا شكرا


----------



## ycons (8 مايو 2012)

اشكرك يا ابو ماجد و اتمني لك التوفيق و العون و العافية


----------



## ashraff (9 مايو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (15 مايو 2012)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## سبيدنت (15 مايو 2012)

مشكور


----------



## saro.khaled (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا اخي العزيز


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (28 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## stepto (1 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## م.بندر الضباره (2 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## abedodeh (3 مارس 2015)

لو سمحت باشمهندس الرابط لا يعمل بشكل صحيح


----------



## ahmednoureany (7 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لكن الرابط لا يعمل ممكن لو سمحت تنزلو تانى على رابط يعمل او فى الملفات المرفقه


----------

